# HOT topic!



## Denise1952 (Nov 1, 2014)

LOL! Sorry couldn't resist this one, global warming would be a good topic, maybe?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm in the global warming of the '70s category! layful:


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm a 1980 version.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 1, 2014)

Have any of you actually worn a thong?...

I won't say anymore..


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 1, 2014)

LOL ( and no to Twixe )


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 1, 2014)

the only size left is D, for dental floss, LOL!


----------



## Twixie (Nov 1, 2014)

I must admit..I did buy some..it was like spending all day sitting on a washing line.

OK..back to normal knickers..


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 1, 2014)

LMAO, twixie, what a excellent example!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melody1948 (Nov 1, 2014)

nwlady, that is absolutely hillarious........layful: hahahahahaha


----------



## Twixie (Nov 1, 2014)

Did anyone ever wear those all in one bra/knickers combo with hooks underneath?

Do you remember the scrabble going to the loo?


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 1, 2014)

Still in the 1970 version


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 1, 2014)

Melody1948 said:


> nwlady, that is absolutely hillarious........layful: hahahahahaha



cheap undies, wonder if wax coated or plain would be best


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 1, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Did anyone ever wear those all in one bra/knickers combo with hooks underneath?
> 
> Do you remember the scrabble going to the loo?



Yes, loved those because you didn't have to keep tucking your shirt in


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 1, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Have any of you actually worn a thong?...
> 
> I won't say anymore..



Yes, but it was a mandatory uniform at the time ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 1, 2014)

sifuphil said:


> yes, but it was a mandatory uniform at the time ...



lol!


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 1, 2014)

this thread is useless without photos!!!

:d:d:d


----------



## Pappy (Nov 1, 2014)

Best I could do, Grumpy.......


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 1, 2014)

OMG Pappy!! I wonder if that vending machine survived!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 1, 2014)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> this thread is useless without photos!!!
> 
> :d:d:d



So where's your photos grumpy?  Get with it!!


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 1, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Did anyone ever wear those all in one bra/knickers combo with hooks underneath?
> 
> Do you remember the scrabble going to the loo?



No, but I DO remember girdles and garter belts and trying to keep your seams straight!


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2014)

Oh, the 1720 one worked so well for me,  for Halloween ...  comfy.


----------



## Melody1948 (Nov 2, 2014)




----------

